# Goat emergency help !!!



## Mariahking12 (May 29, 2022)

I have a 3 month old baby goat that seem to be Injury and was in pain and cryed all night  yesterday I usually used  Banimaine but was out so I went to my local feed store and was recommended bute less paste  I was a  A little spectacle about it so I didn’t  him much he was pooping fine until 3 hours after now he has clear grayish watery poop  and my vet can see him till Wednesday is there anything I can give him to help him I been giving him kaolin pink for diarrhea it’s been like 14 hours since


----------



## Mini Horses (May 29, 2022)

When was he last wormed?  How is the baby eating?  Nursing, weaned, grain, etc?  I assume you see no injuries.....

Buteless contains devil's claw and can cause abortion in early pregnancy -- just saying, I understand this is a kid.  Have used the product for years and we'll received, good results.  Never had diarrhea as result.


----------



## Mariahking12 (May 29, 2022)

No there is no visible  injuries  but he was hurt from some where now he seen like he’s in no pain but now he has  diarrhea  he was poop normal until I gave him the paste he hasn’t been dewormed yet


----------



## Mariahking12 (May 29, 2022)

Mariahking12 said:


> No there is no visible  injuries  but he was hurt from some where now he seen like he’s in no pain but now he has  diarrhea  he was poop normal until I gave him the paste he hasn’t been dewormed yet


He seem to be eating good still nursing from mom


----------



## Alaskan (May 29, 2022)

If he isn't dehydrated,  and nursing well...

Then whatever it is might resolve on its own.

Are his gums good and healthy pink?  Or are they pale?


----------



## Mariahking12 (May 31, 2022)

Yes I am thinking  it might have Just gave him  a upset stomach but he’s back to normal


----------

